
Ask HN: Should I omit education on resume? - qazxcvbnmlp
I’m graduating college in May with a degree in Mechanical Engineering. It doesn’t particularly interest me, I’d rather get an entry level CS job.<p>From past work, I’ve got a bit of coding experience. Maintenance on Rails apps, python scripts, C++ state machines, etc. Style wise; I put in detailed comments and use version control, etc.<p>How do I make my resume sound the most appealing to a company (preferably larger)? Most people see the mechanical engineering and immediately think I don’t know what a for loop does or how to use a command line. Should I put my education lower on resume? Not mention it at all? Say:”bachelor of science” and not mention major? I don’t want to lie or imply something that isn’t true, but I have no qualms leaving out details.
======
externalreality
Nah, don't remove your education. I did that once and people just kept on
asking anyway or assuming I didn't have any at all. Not a good idea.

Just like anything else if you want to code you don't need a degree. Just
prove that you can code.

Just keep improving your skills. May be difficult at times with no background
but that goes for anything.

------
alexnewman
We are psyched to hire mechanical engineers and physics majors. You wouldn’t
happen to have an active github do you. ?

